# 17 Inch Raised White Letter Tires



## gljplc (Apr 25, 2010)

Does anyone know who manufactures 17 inch Raised White Letter tires for passnger cars (musclecars)

I have located the Cooper Cobra 275/60R17 and the Goodyear GT II 
255/60R17 RWL tires.

Are there any other 17 inch Raised White Letter tires out there??

Any info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

gljplc


----------

